

Idea for a start-up that I will never start - gsivil

I was thinking today that sooner or later the sequencing of the humane genome will be trivial or at least very easy. And then all hell will break loose: all that information will be compressed in files and shared/uploaded/sold/purchased/you-name-it. A team of biologists and computer scientists could develop a file format: let's say '.dna' to compress and standardize this type of data. 
Do you find this science-fiction, impossible, trivial, is it already done?
======
derrida
I don't understand, as it stands the human genetic code can be written down as
a string of letters and this can just be handled like any .txt file.

~~~
gsivil
I guess everything can be handled as a .txt file. Is this the most compressed
form?

